# CLEVELAND herf - Wednesday, Feb. 28th



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

We'll be herfing again at Nicky's this Wednesday starting at 6.
Stop by for a smoke, a beer, and some seriously fattening food!

*Nicky's Cafe* 5994 State Rd, Parma, OH 44134-2867 (exiting from I-480 on State rd...Its only a few miles from the exit)

*Who's coming?*
Trogdor
JPH


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Starting at 6! You guys herf early! I wouldn't even get their till around 10


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> Starting at 6! You guys herf early! I wouldn't even get their till around 10


Well, 6*PM*:r

We'll have to set one up on the weekend in March sometime - I imagine Saturday afternoons/evenings may be easier for people to attend than weeknights.

What Saturdays in March would be good for people? The 17th is out because of St. Patrick's Day... How about the 10th, 24th, or 31st of March?

Marc


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> Starting at 6! You guys herf early! I wouldn't even get their till around 10


If you don't wana her with us you can just say so...... Just kiddin....

Yeah the weekdays are rough..... we should call them dinner herfs...

Sorry you can't make it...one day


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

trogdor said:


> What Saturdays in March would be good for people? The 17th is out because of St. Patrick's Day... How about the 10th, 24th, or 31st of March?
> 
> Marc


yes yes yes


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

bum-p


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Tomorrow.......


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

We'll be herfing again at Nicky's this Wednesday starting at 6.
Stop by for a smoke, a beer, and some seriously fattening food!

*Nicky's Cafe* 5994 State Rd, Parma, OH 44134-2867 (exiting from I-480 on State rd...Its only a few miles from the exit)

*Who's coming?*
Trogdor
JPH
Bruisedawg:cb


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

thats 3....any more?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

You guys dont believe on doing herfs on weekends do ya:tg


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> You guys dont believe on doing herfs on weekends do ya:tg


Well I'm usually in C-bus for the weekends...but sometime we'll get a bigger Herf going on the weekend.....maybe we'll talk about it tonight.....


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> You guys dont believe on doing herfs on weekends do ya:tg


*I deny the existance of weekend herfs.*

Seriously, they're fairy tales.

:fu 
:r

How about one in March? Quan's up for it!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

trogdor said:


> *I deny the existance of weekend herfs.*
> 
> Seriously, they're fairy tales.
> 
> ...


I can March on over as long as it's not the 3rd (this weekend) the 10th (Liz's parents in from Chicago) or the 17th (I'll be in chi town/Wisconsin Herfin it up with Tristan I hope)...

...But don't let me hold you guys back...even though without me I'm sure it'll seem like a zoo without Elephants...hehe


----------

